# Skunk where are you???????



## Mutt (Mar 24, 2006)

Just wondering if skunk still drops in haven't heard a cheap shot thrown my way in a while.  Kinda miss it. Where are you member skunk???? Well drop a line if you can dude, missin ya around the forum. Gettin a little worried bout ya dude.


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 24, 2006)

yea where are you man ,i havent seen you for like a minute


----------



## Mutt (Mar 24, 2006)

Skunks a member.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1875&highlight=felony+grow


----------



## bongsmoker (Mar 24, 2006)

oh yea i know he had a journal


----------



## Hick (Mar 25, 2006)

I pm'd him over a week ago...no reply. Hope he is ok. 
Maybe he lost www access, I remember him saying he was useing an "iffy" connection.


----------

